# I'm in the rifle game now



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Finished up my AR15 build. Still not sure what type of optics I'm going to use but here she is. After recently buying a AK I'll be interested in how different the two shoot. Hope to get them both to the range this weekend. I need to al least get the sights zeroed.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Oooh...that's beautiful there. You're going to have fun this weekend. :smt023

KG


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Saweeet.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Very Very nice looking gun.

Here's my AR 15 - I love my Black gun










And my AK 74










Both guns are fun to shoot.

Let us know how they shoot.

:smt1099


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

I've had the new AR and AK at the range several time now and they both shoot great. I have figured out that buying cheap optics is just a waste of money. The scope I bought for the AK would not stay put on the rails and was alomost impossible to get centered, the other scope I bought for the AR cast a bit more, ~$75, still a POS. I had a little Barska red dot that I had on my Buckmark once so I put it on the AK and it works ok. But, for the AR I finally broke down and ordered a Eotech while they were still running the rebates, now to save for a magnifier :mrgreen:

Back around Thanksgiving my local shop was selling Sabre Defense stripped lowers for $109, so I picked up one thinking that would be my 2010 project. During the holidays while everyone was running sales I picked up a LPK along with a couple of other items. I finally sat down last night and assembled the lower, everything except the stock which I have ordered but has not arrived.



















The plans are for this to be a black and FDE build with Magpul parts. I think I've decided on a Stag upper but not 100% yet, still looking around. I'm afraid that after taking my wife with me the other day and letting her shoot the rifles that this build may end up being "HER" new gun.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

New build coming along, got the stock today


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

NICE! Ya gotta love them Magpul parts but shouldn't they be pink instead of tan?:mrgreen:


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

SaltyDog said:


> NICE! Ya gotta love them Magpul parts but shouldn't they be pink instead of tan?:mrgreen:


My wife hates pink gun stuff.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I love my AR (Double Star S-15) but have a lot more fun with my Yugo under folder AK. Some nice looking rifles in this thread..You'll have a blast with both that's for sure:smt023


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

I picked up a .22lr conversion kit yesterday at a gun show. I'm working Range Master today so maybe since the temps will be below freezing all day we son't be too busy and I'll get a chance to do some plinking.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

It was freezing at the range today with temps in the mid 20's. I did manage to give the conversion kit a test run of about 150 rounds. Compared to 55gr FMJ .223's the 40gr .22's hit about an inch to inch and a half low at 25yds, not too bad.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Can't beat that - shooting and saving money.

I see you got the EOtech red dot. Don't you have to raise it up to see over the A frame front sight?


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

SaltyDog said:


> Can't beat that - shooting and saving money.
> 
> I see you got the EOtech red dot. Don't you have to raise it up to see over the A frame front sight?


It's a Eotech 516 and has a built in 7mm rise. They have several models that have 7mm added.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

I didn't realize they had the rise built in - thought it had to be a 3rd party purchase.

I have the 512 and really like it. With my eyes it is still pretty good out to 100 yds with no magnification.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Got the black and tan finished, can you say his and hers?


----------

